# Trying to get the most quality sound out of soundtraxx



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I bought my first tasunami for my athearn sd40-2 NS project and went very well... With the exception of popping one headlight.

I used there recommended speaker and installed it downfiring towards the trucks since fans are sealed off.

I really like the equalizer and think I did pretty well 

I even played with the reverb a little

The bell is loud 

The engine sounds right to me.... I think

Now onto the horn I chose #15 and I think it needs to be a lot louder???

Could I borrow some format settings you guys made and see if they work on mine??

Also I like to get notch 1 a little slower and everything is on zero!! 

Talk about great motor control!!!

Any help advise assistance will be greatly appreciated


Thanks art


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Anybody want to share there sound settings?


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Which Tsunami model?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

The 645 turbo. #828041


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok not sure what is going on but I can get the automatic f/r horn to work
But not for grade crossing sensitivity and not the bell either is this one or the other or am I over looking something?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

http://youtu.be/VPXNUXtP58U

I think I got it lined out ????


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I over looked the adding the sum to activate the other functions automated...

I'm kinda on the fence on those. I like them but not on start up (nce power cab) which takes away from the start up sequence


----------

